# Week one of tweaking diet & upping gym! ☺



## debixxxo (Apr 8, 2014)

Hey yo 🙈 
So with some help on last forum switched up my diet a bit, some more carbs & good fats and increased gym sessions to 4 days! 
Only 1 week in, but think I can see some positive changes? 
And managed to hit my Pb with squats this week! So the change must be helping 😊 
I find abs is my worst bit but thinking I'm going to start liking over the next few months! 
Further away picture is before and closer up is a little week on! 
I know a week isn't much at all but worth keeping track 🙊 
Thanks for the advice, great forum!


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 8, 2014)

Debi, you look amazing in the close-up pic. I don't see any problem with your abs. Let the mirror be your guide as per the diet changes & if you're already seeing gains in the gym it sounds like your body is responding well. 

You looking to compete?

Great work so far!

Cheers,

- Savage


----------



## DF (Apr 8, 2014)

Keep up the great work!  Looking fantastic!


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2014)

great job lady!


----------



## Seeker (Apr 8, 2014)

Nice work, nice pose.


----------



## Azog (Apr 8, 2014)

Looking good! I second using the mirror and not the scale. Only hit the scale when you have to (check in's for a coach, etc.). The scale says crazy things sometimes. The mirror and the way clothes fit are better indicators, IMO. Pics are great too.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 8, 2014)

I am fully retracting my Tiller comment from your intro post.

Your obviously working hard and eating clean.  Excellent work and you look great!

Keep us posted with your progress.


----------



## coltmc4545 (Apr 8, 2014)

Smashhhhhhhhh


----------



## debixxxo (Apr 8, 2014)

Thank you everyone!! 😊 yeah seems like it & have so much more energy especially in being able to increase weights! In the past 2 weeks managed to go up 30kg in squats, so good times! 

Yep hope to compete, maybe at the end of the year or next year? Is it good to find someone who trains you for competition level? 

Thanks for all the help! Feeling really positive! X


----------



## jennerrator (Apr 8, 2014)

debixxxo said:


> Thank you everyone!! &#55357;&#56842; yeah seems like it & have so much more energy especially in being able to increase weights! In the past 2 weeks managed to go up 30kg in squats, so good times!
> 
> Yep hope to compete, maybe at the end of the year or next year? Is it good to find someone who trains you for competition level?
> 
> Thanks for all the help! Feeling really positive! X



I would say yes, but make sure they know what they are talking about  You can try it on your own but if you get a proper trainer, that would be best


----------



## jyoung8j (Apr 8, 2014)

Find a coach!!! Leave it in his or her hands tht way all u have to worry about is training.. b best money u ever spent..


----------



## AlphaD (Apr 9, 2014)

You have a nice goal set for yourself, that should keep you motivated and training intensely. ......keep up the good work!  Looked good..


----------

